# Chiropractic jobs in Vancouver and poor UK credit :-(



## yelloman (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I graduated a few years ago as a chiropractor in the UK and want to move to Vancouver permanently. I know there are far more chiropractors in canada than in the uk but I just wondered if anyone knew if there wages were much different to the uk? and if its easy to get a job?

I'm just finishing off the canadian board exams so I can practise in canada

Having a poor uk credit report, is it easy to build up a good credit report in canada if you are self employed? Do canadian credit agencies check uk credit agencies?

Sorry for the mix of questions, hope someone can help......


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

yelloman said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I graduated a few years ago as a chiropractor in the UK and want to move to Vancouver permanently. I know there are far more chiropractors in canada than in the uk but I just wondered if anyone knew if there wages were much different to the uk? and if its easy to get a job?
> There are, as you say, many chiropractors in Canada and most are self-employed, so wages/income is totally in their own hands. At one point earlier in my banking career I was heavily involved in financing chiropractore once they graduated. Credit was easier to obtain in those days but today one would need a solid business plan and a good investment of own funds.
> ...


Good luck on your adventure.


----------

